# Engine Chatter on Acceleration.



## tigerwu (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, all,

I own 2010 335d. The car has engine chatter on acceleration. Is it normal for a diesel engine?


Thanks and regards,

Tiger


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

tigerwu said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> I own 2010 335d. The car has engine chatter on acceleration. Is it normal for a diesel engine?
> 
> ...


In my 335d, when accelerating I hear the throaty roar of the mighty six-cylinder diesel!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd call it more of a growl than clatter, but I'd have to hear your car to say if what I think is a growl is what you think is a clatter.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

same here, nice deep growl, maybe post a clip up of your car


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

During acceleration from a standing start, or at very low speeds (when ambient noise is low), I can tell it's a diesel because of the "clatter". At moderate to higher speeds, hard acceleration sounds nothing like diesel clatter.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

There's a little chatter and it's common for a diesel.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

tigerwu said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> I own 2010 335d. The car has engine chatter on acceleration. Is it normal for a diesel engine?
> 
> ...


The only chatter (which is more like a clatter) that occurs with my d is immediately on start-up. Once the engine is firing, injection timing changes and the clatter goes away. The idle sound is more like a noisy valvetrain (sticking valve). Once you accelerate, depending on how hard you accelerate, a growl occurs. At steady speed (70 mph for example), there is no clatter or chatter.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, there is a faint diesel clatter.


----------

